# Was not prepared for the smell



## Zaphod2319 (Dec 2, 2018)

Developed the first set of prints, well at least attempted to do so. Was not prepared for the smell of the chemicals. It is not so much over powering, but the fumes seam to get in my clothes and beard. It is not a pleasant smell that. I could not imagine doing this for a living back when developing enlarger prints were the norm.

I was working with old enlarger paper that came with the darkroom equipment I bought. It was toast. It all turned black withing 10 seconds of hitting the developer, but you can still see the image. It also darkened in odd patterns. It is not pretty to look at. Ordered new paper from Adorama.

The pic is the chemicals I was using.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 2, 2018)

Welcome to the world of the wet darkroom.  BTW... stop bath is a GREAT way to find any small cuts you have on your hands.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 2, 2018)

Yeah...bummer about the paper having been light-fogged. The smell of the stop bath and the rapid fixer were always the worst for me...developer, not so much a problem for my nose. I used Ilford fixer for many years, but preferred Kodak Indicator Stop bath and Kodak Dektol paper developer. It's all good though. Have some fun!


----------



## compur (Dec 2, 2018)

Odorless stop and fixers are available.  Freestyle has some and there are others.


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 2, 2018)

Oh I remember that smell!


----------



## ac12 (Dec 2, 2018)

I see you have odorless stop bath, now you need to get odorless fixer.
The other is you should have ventilation, preferably with an exhaust near the chemicals, to suck out the chemical vapors.

You get used to the smell.
But, correct chemicals (low or no odor) and housekeeping/cleaning is important.
I remember a darkroom in high school that STUNK.  It was very different than the other darkroom 30 feet away, that I spent HOURS in.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 2, 2018)

"I love the smell of the Darkroom in the morning"

We had a darkroom (literally, landlord said the previous tenant had painted one room completely flat black including the window ... needless to say we jumped on renting the flat) right beside our bedroom.


----------



## limr (Dec 2, 2018)

I don't mind the smell of fixer. Can't say what the other chemicals smell like. Caffenol smells like...well, coffee, so no, that doesn't bother me either.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 2, 2018)

I like the smell, I skip a shower to enjoy it for an extra day. I guess I'm wired that way. Kind of like my hands, all mangled all the time from being into good mechanical jobs. I love working .


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 3, 2018)

I am glad I went digital a long time ago.....


----------



## ac12 (Dec 3, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> I am glad I went digital a long time ago.....



That is what I said, until I took a film photography class at the local community college.
And I was sucked back into the wet darkroom.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 3, 2018)

"Odourless stop bath" it says! What kinda' world are we livin' in now????


----------



## webestang64 (Dec 4, 2018)

Look forward to seeing some prints.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 4, 2018)

I use old expired B&W paper to do lumen prints. But otherwise, yeah you need fresh paper. And think - ventilation.

But I like the smell of fixer. 

Just watch out if you see the reflection of a mummy in your chemistry, driving a wooden tripod thru one doesn't seem to work. (Or is that for vampires??)


----------



## LCL999 (Dec 4, 2018)

You don't need to buy stop bath. It's just acetic acid. I just chuck in schluck of white vinegar and it works fine, never had a problem (provided that I leave enough for the cook.)


----------



## Zaphod2319 (Dec 4, 2018)

I set the dark room up in my library. I cleaned up after using everything. I can smell a hint of it in the rest of the house now. I definitely need to think this through. I don't want my house smelling like a darkroom.


----------



## compur (Dec 4, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> I am glad I went digital a long time ago.....



I'm glad you did too.


----------



## PixFixer (Dec 11, 2018)

Zaphod2319 said:


> Developed the first set of prints, well at least attempted to do so. Was not prepared for the smell of the chemicals. It is not so much over powering, but the fumes seam to get in my clothes and beard. It is not a pleasant smell that. I could not imagine doing this for a living back when developing enlarger prints were the norm.
> 
> I was working with old enlarger paper that came with the darkroom equipment I bought. It was toast. It all turned black withing 10 seconds of hitting the developer, but you can still see the image. It also darkened in odd patterns. It is not pretty to look at. Ordered new paper from Adorama.
> 
> The pic is the chemicals I was using.





Zaphod2319 said:


> Developed the first set of prints, well at least attempted to do so. Was not prepared for the smell of the chemicals. It is not so much over powering, but the fumes seam to get in my clothes and beard. It is not a pleasant smell that. I could not imagine doing this for a living back when developing enlarger prints were the norm.
> 
> I was working with old enlarger paper that came with the darkroom equipment I bought. It was toast. It all turned black withing 10 seconds of hitting the developer, but you can still see the image. It also darkened in odd patterns. It is not pretty to look at. Ordered new paper from Adorama.
> 
> The pic is the chemicals I was using.


You'll get used to it. Darkrooms smell. In the good old days there was no choice in the mater. It was the darkroom or nothing. Now, in the wide world of digital you have a choice and most never go with the darkroom and I'm one of them. I was and still  very good in the darkroom and in-fact did work for other pro photographers. I don't miss it.  I can do anything I did in the DR and so much more. The day will come, sooner than later, when you won't be able to get film, paper and those chemicals unless you make them. I did make my own film developer, D23. When was the last time you put hard rubber tires on wood spoked rims on you car?


----------



## Jamestebert (Dec 11, 2018)

I fondly remember the smell of fixer and stop bath and didn’t mind it. When I use my home darkrooms that didn’t have good airflow, I had double paned  
 glass made to sit on the trays thus keeping the smells somewhat contained. I don’t care for the smell on my hands, so I use tongs or rubber gloves.


----------



## Zaphod2319 (Dec 11, 2018)

I switched to digital 13 years ago. I am not going to one or the other, I just enjoy getting a medium format camera for a steal of a price. I will be doing digital, film with enlargement prints, and film with scanned printer. The darkroom is new, so I am all in to learn....and enjoy it.


----------



## ac12 (Dec 11, 2018)

VENTILATION

IMHO, this is the primary problem of many jerry rigged home darkrooms.  You got to get the chemical vapor (and smell) OUT and fresh air in.
This is just like home bathrooms without an exhaust fan.  When you take a hot shower, the steam builds up in the room, and all the walls and ceiling get damp, and you sometimes get mold.

IF I ever move back into my parents home, ventilation is one thing that I will be upgrading on the darkroom.  It needs better exhaust ventilation for the chemicals.  We did not understand proper ventilation when we built the darkroom 40 years ago, so the exhaust was not behind the chemical trays.


----------

